# Best wireless mic for under $500?



## alyx92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey there,

My boss has asked me to research what would be the best wireless mic to purchase for under $500. It's for a musical theater setting. Im mostly a lighting guy, so sound isn't my forte, so I've turned my recommendation to you all. What do you think would be the best bang for my buck?

-alyx92


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

alyx92 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My boss has asked me to research what would be the best wireless mic to purchase for under $500. It's for a musical theater setting. Im mostly a lighting guy, so sound isn't my forte, so I've turned my recommendation to you all. What do you think would be the best bang for my buck?
> 
> -alyx92


 
Are you talking a handheld microphone or a lavaliere? I'm going to assume lavaliere since it's for a musical theatre setting. Also, what brand do you currently use? Shure, Electro Voice (EV), Sennheiser, etc? Personally, I really like EV. They tend to be cheaper in price than Shure or Sennheiser, but last just as long and usually have more features when compared to a Shure or Sennheiser of the same price range.


----------



## alyx92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea we need/uses lavaliere. As for brands, we have 4 Shures, 2 Audio-Technicas, and 2 Sennheisers.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

alyx92 said:


> Yea we need/uses lavaliere. As for brands, we have 4 Shures, 2 Audio-Technicas, and 2 Sennheisers.


 
Do you have a preference on which brand you would like to go/stay with? I ask only because each company wires their TA4f connectors differently so they are not (always) cross-compatible.


----------



## chausman (Oct 17, 2011)

alyx92 said:


> Yea we need/uses lavaliere. As for brands, we have 4 Shures, 2 Audio-Technicas, and 2 Sennheisers.


 
For cheap and reliable, the Audio Technicas are probably the best (from what I have used personally). I would suggest with sticking with brands you currently have, just for spare availability, and it makes things simpler for you. ( all the same transmitter, mic connections, batteries). Shure, Sennheiser, and Audio Technica (IIRC) all use different connections don't they?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

chausman said:


> Shure, Sennheiser, and Audio Technica (IIRC) all use different connections don't they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The only companies I have found to have the same connectors are AKG and Shure. Of course these are very old pieces of equipment.


----------



## alyx92 (Oct 17, 2011)

chausman said:


> Shure, Sennheiser, and Audio Technica (IIRC) all use different connections don't they?


 
Yea they all do. Our Sennheisers work really well in our space, as well as AT. Any recommendations for specific mics?


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't used Sennheiser, but quickly looking at their website, this option retails for $375. 

Make sure you check to make sure you know which frequencies are available to you. You legally cannot operate in the 700 MHz and stay away from the 900 MHz. I suggest you use Shure's website to check frequencies. Shure Americas | Wireless Frequency Finder

The Senneisher I spoke of: Sennheiser USA - Wireless Microphone Systems - freePORT - Wireless Mics - Personal Audio


----------



## BillESC (Oct 17, 2011)

The Audio Technica 3000 series is the best bang for your buck IMHO. Till the end of the year AT is offering a $ 30.00 mail-in rebate per system purchased.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 18, 2011)

BillESC said:


> Till the end of the year AT is offering a $ 30.00 mail-in rebate per system purchased.



I think I saw something similar on Shure's website today. But it's only valid until 12/19 or sometime around there.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 18, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> The Senneisher I spoke of: Sennheiser USA - Wireless Microphone Systems - freePORT - Wireless Mics - Personal Audio


 
Spec sheet says these are only available in 700 MHz bandsplits...


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 18, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> Spec sheet says these are only available in 700 MHz bandsplits...



Good catch. I wasn't looking that close since I'm not the one buying the mic. At least I mentioned not to buy in the 700 MHz range. I thought it was illegal to sell (in the US) any microphones which operate in the 700 MHz range?


----------



## museav (Oct 18, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Make sure you check to make sure you know which frequencies are available to you. You legally cannot operate in the 700 MHz and stay away from the 900 MHz. I suggest you use Shure's website to check frequencies. Shure Americas | Wireless Frequency Finder


You might want to go beyond just what are available to look at coordination with the eight existing systems. Low cost wireless systems often have less discriminating front end circuitry and as a result are more limited in how many can operate simultaneously in a given bandwidth and in how many different operating frequencies are available for each device. Going much beyond the eight mics you already have may start to be more challenging with entry level products.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 18, 2011)

museav said:


> You might want to go beyond just what are available to look at coordination with the eight existing systems. Low cost wireless systems often have less discriminating front end circuitry and as a result are more limited in how many can operate simultaneously in a given bandwidth and in how many different operating frequencies are available for each device. Going much beyond the eight mics you already have may start to be more challenging with entry level products.


 
You are correct! I started out on low end equipment and learned (quickly) how to coordinate frequencies. Luckily they were pretty sporadic. 

If you post the frequencies of your current transmitters we will be able to further assist.


----------



## alyx92 (Oct 18, 2011)

/\ I'm not on site, and won't be for a couple of days, but I'll post them when I get there. Thanks for all of the advice


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 19, 2011)

Please also post the models and band splits of the existing systems as well as their frquencies - it may be that by changing frequencies on exisiting systems, it can be made to work but with changing them it wouldn't...


----------



## godd2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> Please also post the models and band splits of the existing systems as well as their frquencies - it may be that by changing frequencies on exisiting systems, it can be made to work but with changing them it wouldn't...


 
There is a company i have been buying for around that price that i feel are just as good as shure slx series. they are called Mipro. they have a small lavelier you can get for around 80 dollars. i have had good luck with them really. the distributor is out of kansas city so i live here so i can get stuff with in a day so that is nice


----------



## WooferHound (Nov 2, 2011)

I have 2 Audio Technica 700 series mics and I have had very good results with them. They sell for about $250 for a system. There are only 8 frequencies selectable and they share some TV channels but they are really clear sound and go about 150 feet before dropping out. I own 2 receivers plus 2 Handheld and 2 Lapel transmitters.


----------

